# Help locate ottos north york/scarborough



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking for about 9. I Tried menegerie and lucky's yesterday..no luck. I'd like to stay away from big al's fish due to previous parasite/disease experience. I was wondering if any of you folks seen some this weekend. Thanks in advance


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

1dime said:


> Looking for about 9. I Tried menegerie and lucky's yesterday..no luck. I'd like to stay away from big al's fish due to previous parasite/disease experience. I was wondering if any of you folks seen some this weekend. Thanks in advance


Aquapets has some for $2.99 each or 2 for $5.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

and I believe BAs usually has them in stock.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

OP wanted to avoid BA's stock but then again BA's stock is store dependent. Remember that. Each store maintains their tanks perhaps better or worst the other stores. Some stores are better then others.

Perhaps the BA you went to did not do good maintenance.

BA North York has otocats @ 1.99 now. http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_NorthYork.html?reloaded=true


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*ottos*

Try PJs just north of Lawrence on Yonge.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah I see....hmm, you can ask Jimmy from Luckys to bring some in. I have also seen them at Finatics in the past, but give Mike a call.


----------

